# New Zealand rocked by Earthquake; Feb 22nd, 2011



## mudpuppy (Feb 22, 2011)

A report from Reuters is below. My prayers go out to those folks, the pictures of the disaster are frightening:


> (Reuters) - A strong earthquake killed at least 65 people in New Zealand's second-biggest city of Christchurch on Tuesday, with more casualties expected as rescuers worked into the night to find scores of people trapped inside collapsed buildings.
> 
> It was the second quake to hit the city of almost 400,000 people in five months, and New Zealand's most deadly natural disaster for 80 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 22, 2011)

Dang. Are any of our NZ members in that area? Check in, y'all, let us know what's goin on! 
My prayers go out to those involved.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2011)

Agree! Everyone that can, please do check in to let us know that you're alright!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Best thoughts and prayers to our NZ friends. You guys be safe and let us know your ok.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 22, 2011)

There was nothing on the early AM news about this. I seem to recall a few members listing New Zealand but don't recall any specifics members.
My prayers to all involved


----------



## mikewint (Feb 22, 2011)

Recent Pics of the Quake, 65 reported killed so far


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 22, 2011)

Prayers go out to all involved.

I hope our NZ forum members are alright as well.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2011)

Me too. I e-mailed Daniel (109 Roaming) about 03:00 hrs this morning (UK time), but no reply yet. Of course, utility services will be affected, so hope I get a reply eventually.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 22, 2011)

I hope they are ok.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2011)

Terrible news to hear.

Hope everyone is OK and my prayers go out to everyone who is there.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 22, 2011)

This one is very bad and they recon it's an aftershock from the one they had some 5 months ago. Hit at lunchtime in NZ and the city was crowded. I also sent a PM to Daniel (109roaming) at 7pm (9:00am GMT) last evening but nothing back yet. My thoughts are with you guys over there and I hope your all okay.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2011)

Hope all are safe!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 23, 2011)

Please check in Kiwi friends! I hope you guys are all safe.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2011)

Hope all are safe and well.......Talk to us Daniel....you ok mate!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got a reply from Daniel. He's OK where he lives, but his parent's and grandmothers' houses have been damaged, and the roads flooded, with cars buried, but they too are OK.
He sent a couple of pics, showing the flooding and a 4 x 4 half buried in a hole, but I'm having a bit of trouble downloading them to post here.
As we will have seen on the TV news, damage is extensive, and Daniel says it could take months, possibly years, to get things sorted, as the epi-centre was close and shallow.
The airport (where he works) is closed to normal traffic, and the chaos on the roads has meant lack of staff, leaving Daniel to deal with a Singapore AF transport by himself !
International aid has arrived from Oz, UK and other places, with a US Galaxy inbound as he typed. Daniel hasn't been able to access the forum due to the 'block', so I've told him how to get in. Hopefully, when he finds time amid the chaos, he'll check-in and up-date us. If not, I'll pass on any news he sends.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 23, 2011)

Good to hear he and his family are safe.


----------



## Torch (Feb 23, 2011)

Amazing how much of a pounding "Down Under" has been getting,hope they recover quickly..


----------



## rochie (Feb 23, 2011)

great news about Daniel, my thoughts go out to everyone affected


----------



## mikewint (Feb 23, 2011)

Same here, glad he and his are OK.
Open question, is it possible to do a global search of the sites members, sorting for location if listed and then send a global email/PM?


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 23, 2011)

Excellent news! Thanks for keeping us informed Terry.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2011)

Good to hear Daniel is okay.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 23, 2011)

Excellent news!! It's good to know he's well. I have been thinking of the folks down there most of this week. It's got to be tough.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2011)

Good to hear Daniel is OK.


----------



## magnu (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad to hear Daniel and his folks are OK.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone hear from Alan (LDSModeller)? He's listed as being from Auckland.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 23, 2011)

Great news, thanks for the relay AF! Mike brings up a good point, too...would it be too hard to index members by country, so that if anything like this happens again (realistically...._when _something like this happens again), we can keep an eye out for those in the affected areas?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2011)

Glad Daniel is doing fine...was going to mail him too but seeing as though Terry and Vic mailed him thought I would wait....

Take care Daniel!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2011)

Glad to hear Daniel and familly are doing well!

Hope Alan is as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2011)

Some of the pictures of the destruction are just amazing. Considering how close and how shallow the epicentre was it seems like it could of been an awful lot worse than it was.

Found this today:







BBC News - New Zealand quake: The epicentre town


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 26, 2011)

Cheers for the concern guys . Been a while , just thought I'd check in and let you all know personally me and the family are fine , although they're not living at home due to lack of power and water. Certainly going to take some time to recover from this 

This was taken day of the quake , my parents place is on the very right with the large tree out the front


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 26, 2011)

Glad to here your doing ok Daniel.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2011)

Man, that's amazing.


----------

